# tonto



## cowboyuptex (Feb 12, 2014)

The Lone Ranger and Tonto went camping in the  desert.

After they got their tent all set up, both men fell sound  asleep.

Some hours later, Tonto wakes the Lone Ranger and says,

'Kemo  Sabe, look towards sky, what you see? 



'The Lone Ranger replies, 'I see millions of  stars.'

What that tell you?' asked Tonto.

The Lone Ranger  ponders for a minute then says,'Astronomically

speaking, it tells me there  are millions of galaxies and potentially

billions of planets.  Astrologically, it tells me that Saturn is in Leo.

Time wise, it appears to  be approximately a quarter past three in

the morning. Theologically, the  Lord is all-powerful and we are

small and insignificant. Meteorological, it seems we will have a

beautiful day tomorrow. What's it tell you,Tonto?'

"You dumber than box of rocks. Means someone stole tent."


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 12, 2014)

LOL----Good one!!!

I thought it was going to be the old "What You Mean We, White Man?"

Bear


----------

